# EU roaming charges



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2021)

The thin end of the wedge is getting bigger.

LINK


----------



## alcam (Sep 9, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> The thin end of the wedge is getting bigger.
> 
> LINK


Extra costs so far due to that wedge
roaming charges 
travel insurance
AHC
any more ?


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Sep 9, 2021)

Waited years for them to drop the extra charge now we are out of the EU it's not long coming back.
I'm with 02 and my data was 60gb with no charge now it's 30gb then I have to pay for data that I have already paid for. 

Dunk


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2021)

dunk said:


> Waited years for them to drop the extra charge now we are out of the EU it's not long coming back. I'm with 02  Dunk


I had a  02 contract several years ago and they shut it down without warning as I'd used it more in France than at home Saying it was against their Fair Usage policy.
Has anyone got a French sim how does that work @Snapster


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 9, 2021)

I recently renewed with Tesco, they said (unprompted) that they had no plans to reintroduce roaming fees.


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> I recently renewed with Tesco, they said (unprompted) that they had no plans to reintroduce roaming fees.


Don't Tesco use the 02 network which is tied up with EE & BT


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh, not sure. I haven’t heard anything from them, I’ll post if I do. But the article seems to say they have no plans to reintroduce. It would be a big pain if they did.


----------



## Glass man (Sep 9, 2021)

I've just renewed my Virgin contract, they said that they still allow inclusive roaming in Europe.


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 9, 2021)

Home from home (HFH) Tesco:

HFH Usage shall be limited to periodic travelling and to usage that follows reasonable consumer holiday and travel patterns. It is available for customers who are normally resident in the UK. We will monitor your HFH Usage and location over a rolling 4 month period. Where you are found to be in one our HFH destinations and HFH Usage exceeds 2 months during this monitoring period (in comparison to being in the UK or elsewhere), you will have exceeded our fair usage policy. You will be informed that you have exceeded the fair usage policy by text message and from the receipt of this message, you will have two weeks to reduce your HFH Usage. If after 2 weeks your HFH Usage has not been reduced then we will apply a data surcharge for continued HFH Usage of 0.35p/MB. When your HFH Usage pattern changes to under 2 months in a rolling 4 month period, we will remove the surcharge. You will receive a message from us to let you know when surcharges are being applied and removed.
see: https://www.tescomobile.com/about-us/terms-and-conditions/general/home-from-home-fair-use-policy

Soo looks like you can get away with 2 months without limits


----------



## Snapster (Sep 9, 2021)

witzend said:


> I had a  02 contract several years ago and they shut it down without warning as I'd used it more in France than at home Saying it was against their Fair Usage policy.
> Has anyone got a French sim how does that work @Snapster


We have French sims from Free Mobile, but I’m pretty sure you need a French address to register with before you buy them.


----------



## maingate (Sep 9, 2021)

Eriba said:


> Deleted post


The number of people affected by the changes is miniscule, mainly motorhome and caravan owners.

Sorry to see that you are so distressed by it.

Due to limitations on political issues I cannot tell you what I actually think of your post.


----------



## REC (Sep 10, 2021)

I am hanging on to my current three contract as, although limited during use allowed ( think 12GB now) and two month limit, at least not an immediate surcharge. It's mainly used when travelling to and from Portugal, can get a SIM for while there but it doesn't cover rest of eu, one day we may not be dashing back as fast as possible...back to a " long trip home". Three, and my Vodafone phone uk contract give us enough data for what we need/ want then.


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2021)

Heres a link may help us now it looks like free roaming's a thing of the past If anyone has already got a French sim or could offer advice on which network be good to hear comments.








						How to get a mobile phone number and SIM card in France
					

This guide explains who can use their mobile in France, how to get a SIM card or mobile contract, plus a list of local mobile operators.




					www.expatica.com


----------



## Annsman (Sep 10, 2021)

My 3 contract has unlimited data, in the UK, but only 12gbs in Europe! But they’ll happily give me unlimited data for a fiver a day, so on my 90 day limited visit it’s only a mere 450 quid extra! Brexit! The gift that just can’t stop giving!


----------



## alwaysared (Sep 10, 2021)

witzend said:


> Don't Tesco use the 02 network which is tied up with EE & BT


BT own EE and Virgin Media own O2   

Regards,
Del


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 11, 2021)

I see IDMobile do a 1 month  unlimited SIM  for £20/m  use three network.

May get away with 4  months roaming.

Fair usage policy​Our fair usage policy has been designed to prevent misuse of our inclusive EU roaming feature, such as someone permanently roaming and not living in the UK.

We understand that sometimes you'll want to roam for a few weeks at a time. That's absolutely fine. But if you roam more than you use your phone at home (we mean in the UK) over a 4-month period, we might think you’re permanently roaming. If so, we'll take the following action:


----------



## TJBi (Sep 11, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> I see IDMobile do a 1 month  unlimited SIM  for £20/m  use three network.
> 
> May get away with 4  months roaming.
> 
> ...


Or perhaps get away with 2 months roaming, depending on how you interpret it!


----------



## Colinc (Oct 3, 2021)

The limit on 63 days every four months has been around for a while.  I think it was from the original EU directive that banned roaming charges.  

Sad but inevitable that the free roaming is is going.  "no plans to change" clearly meant - "not now but probably later".

I use an iphone that allows a second SIM - and then have any other EU country for the second pay-as-you-go second SIM. The UK (O2) line is set to no-roaming unless for some reason the second SIM isn't working.    

The alternative (which I did before) with just the UK SIM is to switch on roaming every other day - or just when I really needed it.   But you have to be careful not to go over the limit.

You can also use companies like Truphone  that do international roaming plans at reasonable cost - depending how much data you use.   A UK SIM and a Truphone SIM in an iphone would be another option to UK and EU SIMS.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 3, 2021)

Signed a new contract with 3 on 30th Sept.


----------



## SimonM (Oct 3, 2021)

I got a message from 3 saying I was out of roaming data and I then decided to get a data sim from LeClerc supermarket. I basically grabbed the biggest I could find ie 150gb and I’m now using that in my phone and hotspotting to the iPad. When the 150gb or 1 month expires (it will definitely be the 1 month) I will go back to using the iPhone until I use up all that data again.
Next time I’ll simply pop into the nearest supermarket in France and get another sim and do the same once more. This time I’ll have a very good idea how much ‘roaming’ I actually use while abroad and can adjust the size I purchase accordingly.

the 150gb ( much too big I know) cost me €24.95 - a small price to pay knowing I have no roaming issues.


----------

